
Readability for Android is Here - creativityhurts
http://blog.readability.com/2012/03/readability-android/
======
eco
I stopped using Readability because it lacked an Android app. As far as I'm
concerned it still doesn't have one. I'm not installing the Amazon App Store
just so I can get the Readability app. Read It Later works well enough and I
don't have to jump through hoops to get it.

